# Winchester SX3 (Thoughts Comments?)



## TXpelletgunhunter

No debating please. What are your thoughts on this gun? Just a weekend clay shooter or a good semi auto dove blaster? IMO it looks to be whatever you want it to be. It can be a accurate and fast clay shooter or a powerful hunting gun. Post up what you think.


----------



## mynova69

Talking with the gun manager at Scheels they haven't heard so many good things about a Automatic since the SBE. Based on it's performance and versatility with load sizes I think it will be a great all around gun. Plus it is 500 dollars cheaper than a SBE. My hope is this will bring down that price. :sniper:


----------



## shooteminthelips

When your at the top there is no reason to go down. Benelli is just like Mathews. Now it isnt just about quality. It is brand recognition they have the top of mind awareness in the industry through extensive marketing.

Once you have that, you dont need to drop the price. For instance think about a bar. If you are the place to be and the atmosphere is the best in town then you dont need to sell your drinks for $2.

When people think about shotguns now they think about Benelli First. And either have the money to buy one and do. Or dont have the money and settle for something else.

If anything you should look for the price of a Benelli to go up. As long as they keep the marketing up, price will never go down. Think about how much money and time it would take to knock Benelli off their high horse?

Besides when you think about it $300 more when you are already going to spend 1,000 isnt anything. Especially when you get a nice pair of Nikes on your feet rather then a pair of Converse.


----------



## Hardsell

The one nice thing about the SBEII coming out is that it will be more affordable to pick-up an SBEI. They're just as good of a shotgun, but will cost less since more people are interested in the SBEII. I believe marketing works to an extent, but eventually people will realize quality, or lack of over time. Benelli has proven itself in the hunting field as one of the best in the business for many years now. I think marketing only goes so far.


----------



## USAlx50

So you guys are saying the benelli is worth over $400 more :roll:


----------



## hunter9494

i have sat in the blind with guys shooting remingtons and brownings as well and they seldom if ever had a problem. keeping the gun clean and properly maintained is a big part of happiness with the performance of any firearm. buy what you can afford and take good care of it, just like you would your retriever.


----------



## steelheadslayer

Since I bought one a couple months ago I'm gonna say it better be good. I've taken it out and shot it twice and I LOVE it, it's light, low recoil and swings like a dream. Plus, you can shim it for better fit if need be, I didn't, it fit me great right out of the box. Plus, I see no need to pay 1/2 times more than what I paid for a name.


----------



## neb_bo

[quoWhen people think about shotguns now they think about Benelli First. And either have the money to buy one and do. Or dont have the money and settle for something else.te][/quote]

your not speaking for me, thats for sure. ill never spend $1300 on a shotgun, ill probably never spend any money on a shotgun, i own an 870.


----------



## djleye

I looked at one today and it seems to fit me very well. I am really thinking this might be the gun for me!!! :wink:

Have heard nothing but good things from some pretty hard core hunters that really "use" their guns!!


----------



## USAlx50

Picked one up at scheels for $800. Put a couple of boxes through it right away and I'm already in love with this thing. The thought of spending $600+ more on a SBEII is funny to me.

Picked up a drakekiller to top it off today and I'm ready to continue the grind this weekend.


----------



## bisontraks

I picked mine up on Saturday at scheels (3" with a 26") and put a couple of boxes through it on Sunday and love it. 

I agree with USAlx50, why spend the extra $600. My son tried it and now he thinks he needs one too.

"There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face." 
- Ben Ames Williams (1889-?)


----------



## USAlx50

I originally wanted to get a 3" 26" barrel version because of how light they were and how well they handel + I dont shoot 3.5" shells, no need with a drakekiller choke.

The last 3" 26" x3 was on a table w/ a 24 hr hold on it when I got there. Oh well, i just picked up a 3.5" 26" for $30 more figuring it would have a better resale value because of the people out there who think they need 3.5" for honks + I can use 3.5s if I need to borrow some from a friend.


----------



## djleye

I bought the 28" 3.5 inch. I also don't really think I need a 3.5" but it is nice to have.


----------



## Hardsell

I have a SBEI with a 26 inch barrel and I plan on picking up a Wad Wizard Swat 12. I think my next shotgun will be a SBEII with a 24in. barrel. Shooting a Wad Wizard will leave me at 25.5in. Great for duck hunting or upland bird hunting.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

djleye said:


> I bought the 28" 3.5 inch. I also don't really think I need a 3.5" but it is nice to have.


I'll be stopping by to take that gun out for a spin one of these nights! :wink: Of course, I am going to LAMBEAU FIELD this weekend to watch the Pack play the Chargers. I am really excited to see LT in action........but hopefully he doen't have his break-out game on Sunday


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

I traded in my SBE2 on the super X3 last spring and it was the best thing I ever did. I won the SBE2 at a gun raffle and it didnt fit me. I shot a super X2 for 5 years before so I knew I was going to love the X3. I already pounded the geese snows and blacks with it and I love it. I have the 26" 3 1/2. :beer:


----------



## TANATA

shooteminthelips said:


> Besides when you think about it $300 more when you are already going to spend 1,000 isnt anything. Especially when you get a nice pair of Nikes on your feet rather then a pair of Converse.


Kinda hard to think like that in reailty though. I just spend $500 on decoys. I might as well have spent another $150 for 6 more. And spent another $300 on my gun. And another $2000 for a better truck. When I look at a SBE over my pump or any auto for that matter I think of all the decoys and gas I could get instead.


----------



## jmt31

I Recently purchased the SX3 and I love it. My first autoloader and it was the best upgrade you can do for waterfowl hunting. Anyway I was just wondering if anyone else has had any problems with the dura-touch easily scratching...I found a spot where it came off before i even had it out hunting....To me it seems to come off way too easy so i was wondering if its just my gun or if everyone else is having the same problem...Thanks for any answers back...


----------



## Hardsell

I picked up a SX3 at the store. It was very nice. Of all the auto loaders I've put to my shoulder this felt the best and seemed like the lightest of all of them. 
The fact that people can't see buying a Benelli over an SX3 is intriguing to me. The individual who bought a Drakekiller choke spent close to $80 dollars for it. It's easy to argue that a person would do just fine with shooting the chokes that come with the shotgun. Or save a lot of money and buy a durable Remington 870. Money is relative. After owning my SBEI for eight years that comes to $145 dollars a year. One can spend that much in shells every year. We can justify anything.


----------



## USAlx50

So I should just go buy a bunch of dave smith decoys and a new aluminum trailer for them because if I use them for 10 years and divide up the cost by 10 years Id only spend like $5k a year on them :lol:

I already have an 870 so there is no need to buy another one. I love the gun, probably shoot it better then my sx3 so far actually. Only thing with an 870 express is the finish is junk and they corode so easily. I got a new gun because my old man bought the 870 for me as my first gun when I was 11 and I didn't want to see it keep going to hell in the harsh conditions I put it in as it has sentimental value. The 870 has drakekiller in it as well 8) Thats why spending almost $70 on another one for the sx3 wasn't up for debate because they are SWEET. Yes, I'd do just fine without it, but I love those things.


----------



## Hardsell

Exactly. Feel free, it's your money.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Now if only you could hit something with the x3 USA.

:lol: :lol:

it takes time to get used to a new gun I know. Just stirring the pot!!!!


----------



## USAlx50

A couple bad days doesn't mean I cant hit anything... Just the first shot has been a little ugly.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

HAHA yeah Im just giving you crap. I know how you feel it is like those hunts where my gun woulden't go bang just click. Ahh that sucks big ol honker sitting in the air 20 yards out and CLICK!


----------



## thorpebe

Anybody know what price there selling this gun for at cabelas.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

I don't know exact prices but here's an estimate. I have a synthetic SX3 and the gun is awesome. I am very pleased with its performance so far.
Camo- $1200
Synthetic-$1000
Wood-$800-$1000 
There are two different types of wood that you can select. One is more fancy than the other. Hope this helps!


----------



## dfisher

SX3? Is that a Winchester? They haven't made a good shotgun since they made the Model 12. Model 50 for those who like autos. Model 21's and 101's were pretty good too :lol:

Good luck with it,
Dan


----------



## Kelly Hannan

The SX3 is stamped Winchester, but take it apart and compare it to a Browning. Actually the SX3 is Browning made and sold as a Winchester.


----------



## skeet25

Kelly Hannan said:


> The SX3 is stamped Winchester, but take it apart and compare it to a Browning. Actually the SX3 is Browning made and sold as a Winchester.


This isnt exactly an accurate comment Kelly. Yes, Browning and Winchester are sister companies owned by USRAC with the same engineers that design the Browning Fusion or Winchester SX3. However, these guns arent the same. They are all one together as a company but Winchester firearms shoot noticably different from the majority of the Brownings. Same gas system but totally different guns when it comes to feel. Compare the two if you get a chance. The SX3 is a much smoother shooting shotgun the majortiy of the Browning auto loaders.


----------



## Hardsell

I was able to look at the SX3 last night. It fit very nicely and handled great. If I didn't shoot Benelli, this gun would be my next option. I was very impressed with it overall, but why settle for second best? No point in shooting the rest when I can shoot the best.


----------



## bowinchester

I bought a SX3 this summer and I love it. From what i have experienced and heard these guns are awesome. I have shot about a case of target loads through it and a half case of duck loads and have not had one problem. I was told these are basically browning shot guns with a different bolt. It is very light and it seems to fit me well (which is the most important thing when buying a gun). I would tell anyone interested in buying an auto to seriously consider it.


----------



## USAlx50

bowinchester said:


> I bought a SX3 this summer and I love it. From what i have experienced and heard these guns are awesome. I have shot about a case of target loads through it and a half case of duck loads and have not had one problem. I was told these are basically browning shot guns with a different bolt. It is very light and it seems to fit me well (which is the most important thing when buying a gun). I would tell anyone interested in buying an auto to seriously consider it.


Im pretty sure you have it backwards. A winchester shotgun with browning bolt and gas system.


----------



## .223-beni

Had a M-2, great gun, to much pitch for me. Traded in for X3. Sweet gun also.


----------



## bowinchester

USAlx50 said:


> bowinchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a SX3 this summer and I love it. From what i have experienced and heard these guns are awesome. I have shot about a case of target loads through it and a half case of duck loads and have not had one problem. I was told these are basically browning shot guns with a different bolt. It is very light and it seems to fit me well (which is the most important thing when buying a gun). I would tell anyone interested in buying an auto to seriously consider it.
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure you have it backwards. A winchester shotgun with browning bolt and gas system.
Click to expand...

the winchester shotguns are made by browning. the guns are mechanicly the same other than the bolt. and i was told the winchester bolt was better and browing would be swithing over to it within a year or two.


----------



## lynxx69

jmt31 said:


> I Recently purchased the SX3 and I love it. My first autoloader and it was the best upgrade you can do for waterfowl hunting. Anyway I was just wondering if anyone else has had any problems with the dura-touch easily scratching...I found a spot where it came off before i even had it out hunting....To me it seems to come off way too easy so i was wondering if its just my gun or if everyone else is having the same problem...Thanks for any answers back...


I am having some problems with the Dura touch on my gun as well... talked to a salesman and he said after the hunting season is over, bring it in a winchester will replace my gun...


----------



## USAlx50

I haven't had any problems with my duratouch. It has been abused for the last couple years.


----------



## andyb

do they make this gun in a 3.5in chamber and wood stock?


----------



## bowinchester

andyb said:


> do they make this gun in a 3.5in chamber and wood stock?


I was looking when i bought mine last year and as of the guns in 2008 they do not. to get 3.5 you had to get synthetic.


----------



## NDWirehair

dfisher said:


> SX3? Is that a Winchester? They haven't made a good shotgun since they made the Model 12. Model 50 for those who like autos. Model 21's and 101's were pretty good too :lol:
> 
> Good luck with it,
> Dan


Benelli Owner??? LOL I hunt with two Benelli owners. One is totally biased to the SBEII the other really likes the SX3. I think it comes to a matter of individual choice, mine is the SX3, 26", Duck Blind. $1025 at Scheels.(Military Discount)


----------



## PepperMD

Bought mine 3 weeks ago, shot a round of skeet without problem. Then, went to shoot another round with some Fiocchi target shells. Jammed and shell wouldn't eject. Had to take it apart to get out the shell, cleaned it, jammed again. Took it back to the dealer, who "worked on it" and then took it back out. Jammed again. I just took it back to have it returned to Winchester. I read a lot about the gun before buying it and want to like it, but so far, haven't been impressed. If, once I get it back, and (if) it performs up to what others have said about it, I'll post back with good comments.


----------



## SaberX01

I like Benelli and also like Beretta's, I own both, but neither are for warterfoul hunting. My waterfoul guns are 870's.

If I were in the market for a new waterfoul gun today, I'd be looking very hard at the M887.

The only Auto-Loader I have ever use for waterfoul hunting that didn't have some sort of trouble, dirt, mud, water, light load issues, high brass / low brass issues, etc was the Ithica Mag-51, which replaced my classic Wnchester Model-12 (Wish I still had that gun). The Mag-51 was a tank, and it landed in it's share of mud holes many times, came up firing without a hitch.

As it stands now, my 870 has never failed to perform, ever. I would have a hard time justifying a new purchase, other than the new M887 action looks very impressive. Quesiton is, does that make it shoot better, will you hit more birds, I'd suspect not.


----------

